# found a lump near shoulder blades



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to ask you guys a quick question. I just found this weird lump on my baby's shoulder. What could this be? She did get her last distemper and rabies shot last friday, so a week ago. Could that be it? Please let me know...I'm so worried


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

is the lump in the same place as where she got her shots?

is it causing her any discomfort? does it hurt her when you touch/pinch it?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I'm not exactly sure where the needle was injected because the vet took her into the back room to give her the shots. She said that way, my chi wouldn't associate the pain with me. When I touch the lump, it doesn't seem to bother her, but I'm just wondering what it could be. I don't think it was there even yesterday. :?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

You need to call the vet and ask where he injected her rabies and vax shots. It is very likely that is what it is. 
When Fibi got her first rabies shot, she was fine for a few days and then all of a sudden I noticed a lump right where they had put the shot. I researched it and found out that this was a fairly common reaction to a rabies shot and that if it didn't go away within a couple of weeks, to call the vet. Well, it did in fact go away and she never showed any discomfort from it. 
If I were you, I'd just call the vet and see if that's where he did the shot...if not, he'll have to see her to check out what it is. I hope this helps! Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I think is the shots..so like Fibi's mom said..call the vet. :wink: Hope is nothing to worry about. :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah i doubt its something serious if it doesnt hurt her or bother her.

Call the vet and ask where he did the shots  This should stop you worrying xxx


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine get the bumps a few days after their shots. Usually the shots are given in the shoulder area... That is most likely it!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I would call the vet and ask. And if the lump gets any bigger, i would make an appointment just to be on the safe side.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I found a lump near the shoulder blades a few days after Hersheys last shots. They can last a while, Hersheys bump lasted near 2 weeks. Shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you guys...you guys are so great! I will definitely give the vet a call to see where they injected the needle. Actually, the lump is a bit smaller then it was yesterday, so I think you guys are right. It was probably just a reaction to the rabies shot. Thanks again...I feel so much better. =)


----------



## Paco's Papasito (Dec 26, 2005)

Kimmiek, what did you find out about the lumps?

Our chi, Paco, has two lumps on the left side, and it has been a little over two weeks since his shots. 

We cam here hoping to find some insight.

Thanks,


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Lola got shots about a week and a half ago she still has a huge lump. They are nothing to worry about if it is in the place of injetion.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I say if it lastest over the two weeks or a year like Princess get it checked i was told not to worry but this year it grew a little more so i took her to the vet it was a lump full of protein yuck.


----------

